# HGH as good as advertised?



## Watson0220 (Feb 25, 2021)

Is it really worth it? I’m most interested in the recomp effects it’s been said to have


----------



## white ape (Feb 25, 2021)

I am interested as well. Subscribed


----------



## Shane1974 (Feb 25, 2021)

I’ve never ran any, but I’m about to.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 25, 2021)

Test > Growth


----------



## Jin (Feb 25, 2021)

You cannot compare steroids to HGH. Steroids are always going to give you a more impressive visual change in a much shorter time. 

“worth it”? Sure, if you have income to spend on it. Worth it for me? No. I pinch pennies to buy my gear. I’d much rather use steroids than HGH. 

If I had the money I would run 2iu a day of pharm grade stuff for quality of life benefits. 

When I had “disposable” income previously I ran generics for about a year. The results are subtle. The sleep is great. That alone is worth the price if you can afford it. 

Like everything else (except DNP!) there is no magic drug. Don’t set your expectations too high.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 25, 2021)

Subjective. The sides are real, the hassle of daily time sensitive shots is real, the reconstitution and storage hassle is real, so like anything else it has its costs. The results, when used by someone who already has their insulin sensitivity on point or nearing it are tremendous based on exp.


----------



## Watson0220 (Feb 25, 2021)

Jin said:


> You cannot compare steroids to HGH. Steroids are always going to give you a more impressive visual change in a much shorter time.
> 
> “worth it”? Sure, if you have income to spend on it. Worth it for me? No. I pinch pennies to buy my gear. I’d much rather use steroids than HGH.
> 
> ...


Yea I’m not comparing it to steroids. I’m talking fat loss wise. I’ve read pharmacy grade gh “melts fat”


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2021)

Lose fat with diet and exercises then use the gh after all that fat is gone . It works better that way


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2021)

But.... if u intended on using it to help u get there it’s a slow process . If u can afford the pharmacy gh always go with that instead of that xi ji peng


----------



## Ilovehgh (Feb 25, 2021)

If you are going to use pharm or *HIGH* purity generics than *YES* absolutely worth it! If you start off with a very low dose and slowly ramp up week after week to desired dose than sides are not bad if at all and the benefits show right away. Better sleep, better skin, better overall feeling happens within the first week same with better pumps and recovery. The fat burning from daily shots of hgh will start around 2 weeks in if diet and cardio are on point and blood glucose levels don't rise much at all if you stay under 4-5iu/day. Berberine is a natural remedy if blood sugar needs to be lowered so yah *GOOD* hgh is worth it 

EDIT, the only effect of hgh that takes time to kick in is muscle building as the tiny satellite cells take a while to grow/mature.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 26, 2021)

Ilovehgh said:


> *YES*



Seems on brand


----------



## midevil (Feb 26, 2021)

HGH offers benefits that can't be compared to AAS useage. Youthful skin, hair, eyes, as well as internal organ health. As we age internal organs shirk. GH can reverse the decline to a more youthful point. 

However, there are risks / sides. Cancer grows along with the benefits it offers. High dose can cause weird bone growth.    

Having had cancer in the past I'll not run it as I did back in the day.


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 26, 2021)

Jin said:


> Like everything else (except DNP!) there is no magic drug. Don’t set your expectations too high.



You still need to try some methyl tren (aka tren on steroids).


----------



## Tiny (Feb 26, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> You still need to try some methyl tren (aka tren on steroids).



Probably do some hat shopping at the same time


----------



## Vermilck (Feb 26, 2021)

I’m in the cut phase for contest.  I’m about 8.5% right now and am looking to get a lot leaner.  I’ve never run GH but am really liking what I’m hearing.  I’m about to start running 2iu in the morning pre fasted-cardio, then wait at least 3-4 hours to eat.

In your fat loss experience is this a good daily dose and timing?


----------



## Ilovehgh (Feb 26, 2021)

Vermilck said:


> I’m in the cut phase for contest.  I’m about 8.5% right now and am looking to get a lot leaner.  I’ve never run GH but am really liking what I’m hearing.  I’m about to start running 2iu in the morning pre fasted-cardio, then wait at least 3-4 hours to eat.
> 
> In your fat loss experience is this a good daily dose and timing?




 No no no brother. Hgh will make you hold a ton of water especially if you've never run it before! Save the hgh for after the show. Something like Cardarine would be better suited for your current situation.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 26, 2021)

Vermilck said:


> I’m in the cut phase for contest.  I’m about 8.5% right now and am looking to get a lot leaner.  I’ve never run GH but am really liking what I’m hearing.  I’m about to start running 2iu in the morning pre fasted-cardio, then wait at least 3-4 hours to eat.
> 
> In your fat loss experience is this a good daily dose and timing?


 
Guys that I know who compete will drop the gh about 2 weeks before the show because as member "Ilovehgh" said gh will cause you to hold water.


----------



## Ilovehgh (Feb 26, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> Guys that I know who compete will drop the gh about 2 weeks before the show because as member "Ilovehgh" said gh will cause you to hold water.



 I recommend 4-6 weeks before a show.


----------



## Watson0220 (Feb 26, 2021)

Ilovehgh said:


> If you are going to use pharm or *HIGH* purity generics than *YES* absolutely worth it! If you start off with a very low dose and slowly ramp up week after week to desired dose than sides are not bad if at all and the benefits show right away. Better sleep, better skin, better overall feeling happens within the first week same with better pumps and recovery. The fat burning from daily shots of hgh will start around 2 weeks in if diet and cardio are on point and blood glucose levels don't rise much at all if you stay under 4-5iu/day. Berberine is a natural remedy if blood sugar needs to be lowered so yah *GOOD* hgh is worth it
> 
> EDIT, the only effect of hgh that takes time to kick in is muscle building as the tiny satellite cells take a while to grow/mature.


Yea I’d keep it at 2-4iu/day. Never tried pharmacy Grade so curious how good it really is


----------



## Ilovehgh (Feb 26, 2021)

Watson0220 said:


> Yea I’d keep it at 2-4iu/day. Never tried pharmacy Grade so curious how good it really is



Pharmacy grade is good for piece of mind, but I prefer well tested generics. Brands like Opti I try myself and get bloods and if good I stock up my freezer


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 28, 2021)

Ilovehgh said:


> Pharmacy grade is good for piece of mind, but I prefer well tested generics. Brands like Opti I try myself and get bloods and if good I stock up my freezer


Opti is a great guy. I've known him since 2006. Way before he turned to vending. I have to admit, when I heard he was going to be pushing Chinese generic gh I thought he was out of his mind. Especially when Meso was gonna be the board he was going to open up on.
I've never run any generics but at the time of his opening there were only 3 specific vendors of generic gh I would recommend when I was asked and all 3 sources got/get their gh from 1 factory in China. I'm of course talking about The Provider, Homer, and the run off by the Long Arm of the Law, Platinum Direct.
HK and TP are the Gold Standard when it comes to generic gh. They've been at it forever and continue with what's worked for them; testing. I've read some guys here say that testing isn't important. Its not helping them anyone else here as most have reliable sources and don't need to go down that road. To me, statements like that speak to the ignorance of some as well as short sightedness. How can HPLC testing do more harm than good? What's the harm?
TP and HK test batch after batch and back those results up. Sources don't need all the bullshit that comes from source boards like OLM, Eroids, and Promuscle. They don't need protection from pissed off customers. Numbers don't lie.
Platinum Direct had a great thing going. He was able to acquire product from the same factory TP and HP got theirs from. He had International and Domestic service. He was a little more expensive but the great service he gave his customers more than made up for the extra cost. He was quick to deliver as well. 
PD had too many seizures towards the end. I've heard some say he turned scammer at the end. If things ended up with PD owing some guys because they sent him money and he didn't deliver, well then I suppose that's the definition of scamming, I tend to think that "Intent" is important. 
I sent him an email or Wickr or something as we used to talk from time to time about business and quite often the topic of accepting payment came up. He was curt with his response the last time we spoke. He wished me luck and told me to pass on the msg to his customers to not send money as one of his re-mailers had been busted and the entire business had been compromised. 
PD was the only thing that could've influenced the other 2 guys to improve on some of the things that customers complain about. ****ing Homer takes months to deliver and shows no sign of improving. TP had started a vetting process to accept new customers that was "invasive" to put it mildly. Guys finally had a choice....and then there were 2. Again, 
The biggest scams in terms of money lost in our Community are centered around generic gh. There is an absolute shit ton of money to be made from it. Anyone can order any color top of generic gh. Folks not in the know believe that if someone in New Jersey has some high scoring red tops that they can order some red tops from a source on eroids and be in with the good stuff.
The big scams happen on boards like professionalmuscle where membership is large. Banners cost sources $3,000 a month(around), sources have moderator control over their own threads, and support for the paying sources is to the death. Pac Man, Horizon, Mean Green....recurring scammers who have bilked members out of untold thousands of dollars.
After each scam has run its course, all evidence is wiped from the board. New members doing research must think staff and kilo klub members do a helluva job looking out for members. Its just another regular day at promuscle where Andrei(Big A, owner) does quite well collecting rent and warning sources who are close to falling behind paying rent. Because that's all that really matters to Andrei. 
Back when ORD went down guys didn't know who to trust. Raw Deal wasn't over in a day when the indictment was unsealed and the feds swept up all the players on the initial indictment like we see every day and read about in the papers. Raw Deal was more of an initiative. People were arrested in the weeks and months after the first wave of arrests  were made after more info was collected and after those arrested did what they could to save their own asses and cut the best deal they could for themselves.
Raw Deal hit the papers in September 2007 and announced the arrest of 124 individuals. Over the next year plus there were several other indictments and arrests that stemmed from the initial arrests.
There was one guy named Tyler Stumbo who was picked up in Sep 2007. He was arrested and the feds found 8 kilos of raw steroid powder along with finished product and all the glassware that goes along with operating a ugl. 
Stacks of Green Dot Cards with various amounts of money on them were also found. We all used them back in those days. I lost more cards than I care to remember. Money paks purchased from different states loaded onto the same card would trigger the card to be frozen. At first you would call the 800 # on back of the card and a recording would explain that "suspicious" activity caused the card to be frozen. The recording would go on to say that you were no longer eligible to be a card holder now or in the future. Finally, the recording told you that it would be "unfrozen" temporarily so that you could take the balance off the card.
That's always been one of the biggest problems for sources. Safely collecting the proceeds from the sales of the gear sold by sources. PayPal accounts frozen for 6 months and then a check sent after those 6 months for the balance of the accounts which was then closed forever.
Western Union and MoneyGram lowering the amounts that can be sent and picked up without and ID using a Test ? and  answer. Last time I checked the amount was $250. Sources complain to this day about chasing a hundred dollar bill around all day long. 
Bitcoin and Cryptocurrency was supposed to help all that. Sources are meeting resistance to change. Guys don't want to learn. Speaking of learning, everyone is learning that cryptocurrency isn't as anonymous as once thought.
Back to the Tyler Stumbo indictment. His charge with all the raws and firearms seized carried a minimum term of 10 years in federal prison and a max of life in prison. When it was all said and done...and after Tyler did all he could to help himself, he finally signed his deal. 
 
 .
On Jan 26, 2012, Stumbo was sentenced to 36 months....not behind bars but to PROBATION with 120 days to be served in the harsh reality of his own house in whats known as home confinement.
I was arrested in October 2008. I was released in the Spring of 2012 and had 60 months of Federal Probation(I served a 60 month federal prison term) to complete. I was finally discharged from federal probation in June of 2019.
You may notice that it took me 7 years to finish 5 years of probation. I spent 21 more months in prison for violating the terms of probation.
As usual I am all over the place here. I apologize. I was going somewhere with all this but lost my way. GROWTH HORMONE!!
I am taking 4iu's of Serostim every day. I've never used a generic. I love Serostim.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 28, 2021)

Ilovehgh said:


> Pharmacy grade is good for piece of mind, but I prefer well tested generics. Brands like Opti I try myself and get bloods and if good I stock up my freezer


I lost sight of my point. My point was TP and Homer back their products with testing. Opti has followed in their steps and tests every batch he produces. I don't know of any other source that tests his product as religiously and compulsively as Opti.


----------



## Ilovehgh (Feb 28, 2021)

Yah I remember ORD lol. You remember SSB?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 28, 2021)

Ilovehgh said:


> Yah I remember ORD lol. You remember SSB?


Raw deal centered around the message board SSB. Steroid Super Board. Honey Pot for sources. Good ol Goran Crnila aka GymAce.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 28, 2021)

Many of the boards infiltrated by the feds back then were owned by Andrei "Big A" Cadariu. Big A is a Romanian National who was living/hiding in Australia when ORD kicked off. His most popular and profitable board at that time and to this day is professionalmuscle. That board was specifically named in the original ORD indictment....as was OLM(outlawmuscle). OLM's owner, John Russo and his #1 source at that time, Thorus were busted and housed at MCC San Diego on Steroid Distribution and Money Laundering. After 7 months of talk and help they were both released after being sentenced to Time Served and Probation.
Ahhhh the memories. I, too, was originally housed on the 10th floor at MCC San Diego. I was sentenced to 60 months in prison followed by 60 months probation.


----------



## Watson0220 (Mar 2, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> Many of the boards infiltrated by the feds back then were owned by Andrei "Big A" Cadariu. Big A is a Romanian National who was living/hiding in Australia when ORD kicked off. His most popular and profitable board at that time and to this day is professionalmuscle. That board was specifically named in the original ORD indictment....as was OLM(outlawmuscle). OLM's owner, John Russo and his #1 source at that time, Thorus were busted and housed at MCC San Diego on Steroid Distribution and Money Laundering. After 7 months of talk and help they were both released after being sentenced to Time Served and Probation.
> Ahhhh the memories. I, too, was originally housed on the 10th floor at MCC San Diego. I was sentenced to 60 months in prison followed by 60 months probation.


So that’s who “big a” is wow. Thought he was a mystery lol


----------

